

Coca-Cola Promoted Trend Nets 86 Million Impressions on Twitter - ssclafani
http://mashable.com/2010/06/25/coca-cola-promoted-trend/

======
jazzychad
I am dubious. Another site reporting this story [1] stated that Twitter gets
190m visitors per month. So 86m impressions in 24hr versus 190m visitors/month
seems a little odd...

I don't know what they count as an impression, but if they just count page
loads it may be skewed by the countless linkbots that scrape twitter links as
soon as they are posted. For every retweet these bots scrap the link again and
again.

I'm also curious how they measure the 6% engagement.

There is no doubt in my mind that Promoted Tweets will drive a lot of traffic
to a site, but this seems a bit exaggerated?

[1] [http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/coke-sees-phenomenal-
result...](http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/news/coke-sees-phenomenal-result-from-
twitter-ads-ftimes-d0a0f1579a92.html?x=0)

------
dotcoma
at a cost of...? 1 USD CPM? is it worth it? will it be worth it once the
novelty wears off? is it enough to make twitter profitable enough?

